# Emma Watson Appreciation Thread



## Kaickul (Mar 27, 2014)

Brb cry myself to sleep every night because I will never have her.

P.S. My 1000th post.


----------



## flexkill (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Necris (Mar 27, 2014)

Did IdontPersonallys ban get lifted or something?


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Mar 27, 2014)

I mean, she's very pretty and a decent actress but do we really need an SSO thread about her?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 27, 2014)

stalker thread


----------



## The Q (Mar 27, 2014)

Randyrhoads123 said:


> I mean, she's very pretty and a decent actress but do we really need an SSO thread about her?



Good question for a poll. I pre-emptively vote no, because she's not a guitar.

(And not even a seven-string one at that)


----------



## Kaickul (Mar 27, 2014)

Keep calm guys, I just want to come up with something for my 1000th post. Looks wise, she's just too perfect, I couldn't resist to show my appreciation.


----------



## AliceLG (Mar 27, 2014)

I deem your 1000th post ... excellent!

And yes, we could use an Emma appreciation thread  We do have a nail care one after all


----------

